# Temp Theory



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

You know what to post here. Temp Theories.
But that's just a theory... A TEMP THEORY!!! Thanks for watching!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 24, 2017)

NDS-card.com is our only sponsored partner because we have low standards


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 24, 2017)

Ninteninjas are real.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

Temp Theory: Nintendo banned their users FOR BEING TEMPERS?!?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 24, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Temp Theory: Nintendo banned their users FOR BEING TEMPERS?!?


SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory debunked: We didn't got the Nintendo Seal of Quality.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory: Patreons receive special perks


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory: The Eof will overflow one day and spill into other sections, causing a nuclear banwave everywhere


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory: the staff is corrupted, and patrons can't be banned.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory: all GBATempers are dirty entitled pirates


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

Touko White said:


> Theory: all GBATempers are dirty entitled pirates


Theory debunked: I'm not a pirate.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 24, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Theory debunked: I'm not a pirate.


fuck


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Theory debunked: I'm not a pirate.


Theory rebunked: I am


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Theory rebunked: I am


Theory debunked: I'm still not a pirate, therefore every Temper isn't a pirate.


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Theory debunked: I'm still not a pirate, therefore every Temper isn't a pirate.


New theory: I am a pirate


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> New theory: I am a pirate


New theory: I'm not a pirate


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

sks316 said:


> New theory: I'm not a pirate


New theory: my cat is a furry


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 24, 2017)

Temp theory: Vipera will return and have his revenge on the corrupted, vile staff!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory: Vipera will return and have his revenge on the corrupted, vile staff!


Lol, good one.


----------



## Baoulettes (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory : I am one of the ninja that work for Nintendo ~


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory: pokeacer was secretly a staff member


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory: @Margen67 is still secretly overlord of the a9lh/b9s master race.


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory: @rileysrjay doesn't even like the flash


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> Theory: @rileysrjay doesn't even like the flash


Oh God, I've been found out! How did you know!?!1!?


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh God, I've been found out! How did you know!?!1!?


It's the avatar, you can tell litten is my favorite Pokemon due to my avatar, but your avatar isn't the flash, meaning you don't like the flash, right?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

Theory : tapatalk is shit


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> It's the avatar, you can tell litten is my favorite Pokemon due to my avatar, but your avatar isn't the flash, meaning you don't like the flash, right?


You're right, although it looks like a flash emblem on the suit in the avatar pic, it's really is an s that stands for "seriously bad cosplay man"


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You're right, although it looks like a flash emblem on the suit in the avatar pic, it's really is an s that stands for "seriously bad cosplay man"


Yeah. I wonder who drew it


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 24, 2017)

Forgot to mention, the s also stands for "skiddo suck"


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Forgot to mention, the s also stands for "skiddo suck"


Tag @Dionicio3 
I want to see if he wiĺl ignore you too


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)

Temp Theory: All those Patreon bucks are getting stacked to pay members as an incentive for their worthwhile contributions to destroy IGN.

And now we play the waiting game.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 25, 2017)

Temp Theory: TheCruel was secretly an ADMIN at GBAtemp?!?


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 25, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Temp Theory: TheCruel was secretly an ADMIN at GBAtemp?!?


So THAT was the corrupted staff member vipera was talking about! I knew it!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2017)

Theory: admin create noob accounts asking for roms to see if users will send them links in pm


----------



## Gizametalman (Sep 25, 2017)

Temp Theory:
Zelda is dead in Majoras of Time.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Theory: admin create noob accounts asking for roms to see if users will send them links in pm



That's quite plausible to be honest.

Another theory:

Nintendo creates fake accounts to know how to brick and ban users from their services.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 25, 2017)

Temp crazy theory:

Voxel and ihaveamac  secretly leak info about everyone's homebrew/hax to sony (Voxel) and nintendo (ihaveamac) for profits

Temp theory debunked:

The banned users were actually a test they all were traps and now this site is doomed (jk)


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 25, 2017)

Temp theory: Onion Crickets are key in the programming on GBATemp, as they can help fuel shitposting.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 25, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Theory: The Eof will overflow one day and spill into other sections, causing a nuclear banwave everywhere


Already happened to the 3ds scene

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Temp theory 
Altarias help fuel shitposts


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 25, 2017)

Temp Theory: That damn fourth Chaos Emerald helps fuel shitposts


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

theory: @jimmyj is actually paper mario


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 25, 2017)

Theory: Temp Theory will accidently reveal too much and the mods will go insane


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 25, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Theory: Temp Theory will accidently reveal too much and the mods will go insane


Temp theory pt. 2: the mods will lock this thread and start a massive cover up operation


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory pt. 2: the mods will lock this thread and start a massive cover up operation


Temp theory part 3: the mods will ban everyone who commented on this thread as part of the coverup


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2017)

Temp "Theory:" There's a furry who actually runs the site


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Temp "Theory:" There's a furry who actually runs the site


Give us proof


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory part 3: the mods will ban everyone who commented on this thread as part of the coverup


Temp theory part 4: other members of the site begin to wonder why all the eof shitposters magically disappeared and wonder why "skiddos sucks" and skiddoism isn't plastered all over the eof anymore


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory part 3: the mods will ban everyone who commented on this thread as part of the coverup


Temp theory part 5: The mods will also ban everyone who even dared to read and process the info on this thread because they know too much


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Temp theory part 5: The mods will also ban everyone who even dared to read and process the info on this thread because they know too much


Temp theory part 6: the mods just shut down the site cause everyone is wondering too much


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory part 6: the mods just shut down the site cause everyone is wondering too much


Temp theory part 7: the mods hire people to hunt down all the people irl who saw the temp theories thread


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory part 6: the mods just shut down the site cause everyone is wondering too much


Temp theory part 8: 3DSperm becomes the dominant force after   the fall of GBATemp


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 25, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Temp theory part 8: 3DSperm becomes the dominant force after   the fall of GBATemp


Temp Theory pt. 9: This exact thread pops up on 3DSperm and the entire process starts all over again


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 25, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Temp Theory pt. 9: This exact thread pops up on 3DSperm and the entire process starts all over again


Temp theory part 10: things get so out of hand the NSA gets involved with the cover ups


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory part 10: things get so out of hand the NSA gets involved with the cover ups


Temp theory part 11: word of the theories gets to North Korea and Kim jong un nukes the U.S.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory part 11: word of the theories gets to North Korea and Kim jong un nukes the U.S.


Temp Theory pt. 12: Trump builds a wall around the theories


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 25, 2017)

All because an EoF thread revealed too much about a gaming forum


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 25, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> All because an EoF thread revealed too much about a gaming forum


So if WWIII starts, well all know why!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2017)

@sks316  why have you liked most of the post in this thread?


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @sks316  why have you liked most of the post in this thread?


Why are you a furry?


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 26, 2017)

Why are we all still alive


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @sks316  why have you liked most of the post in this thread?


Because I can


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 26, 2017)

Theory: The person reading this is one of the only 5 members in this site who is an actual human while everyone else possibly including me is an Ai trying to convince you that we are real humans by any means necessary including acting dumb and using memes.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Theory: The person reading this is one of the only 5 members in this site who is an actual human while everyone else possibly including me is an Ai trying to convince you that we are real humans by any means necessary including acting dumb and using memes.


am i a human?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> am i a human?


Maybe, in the opinion of everyone else how are we supposed to know if you are real or one of us/them. Even if you have someone post a picture of yourself, how do we know if the image was virtually created pixel by pixel for it to be seen as a real picture.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Maybe, in the opinion of everyone else how are we supposed to know if you are real or one of us/them. Even if you have someone post a picture of yourself, how do we know if the image was virtually created pixel by pixel for it to be seen as a real picture.


i was one of the 5 people reading it

 or just give me a captcha


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> i was one of the 5 people reading it
> 
> or just give me a captcha


Excuse me for that, I forgot to say probably on the post, human error am I right 
Any one of us/them are capable of reading the post and are able to act shocked and claim they are actually one of the humans.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Excuse me for that, I forgot to say probably on the post, human error am I right
> Any one of us/them are capable of reading the post and are able to act shocked and claim they are actually one of the humans.


give me a captcha test, i'll prove i'm not a bot


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> give me a captcha test, i'll prove i'm not a bot



Hah, as if captcha test are any problem to us, we can easily edit the result by editing the result variable or editing the code itself.

I mean, Ai are able to edit the captcha test itself unlike a bot. They can easily determine what the images in the captcha are and aren't.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

no, an old captcha like the text ones


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, an old captcha like the text ones


yea, hit me


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

sks316 said:


> yea, hit me


ok *slaps*


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok *slaps*


OW


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

sks316 said:


> OW


you said to hit you /shrug


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 26, 2017)

Temp theory: @Dionicio3 secretly hates skiddos and is behind the "skiddos sucks" posts on the eof?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory: @Dionicio3 secretly hates skiddos and is behind the "skiddos sucks" posts on the eof?


omfg


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

do i need to slap anyone else?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, an old captcha like the text ones


This is the best I could find of captcha. But make sure you only do code length 15 and 1 try only.
https://captcha.com/demos/features/captcha-demo.aspx
And tell me you're results


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory: @Dionicio3 secretly hates skiddos and is behind the "skiddos sucks" posts on the eof?


never


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> never


I know you're behind it, now I just need to be like matpat and spend eighty hours researching eof posts to expose you...


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> This is the best I could find of captcha. But make sure you only do code length 15 and 1 try only.
> https://captcha.com/demos/features/captcha-demo.aspx
> And tell me you're results


you just want me to fail, i know that *slaps*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I know you're behind it, now I just need to be like matpat and spend eighty hours researching eof posts to expose you...


no thats stupid


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no thats stupid


no u


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> no thats stupid


You're just saying that so I don't research it and uncover the truth 
But ya it is pretty stupid and I don't have the time


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Temp Theory:  @TheKingy34 is secretly hard for @Dionicio3


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Temp Theory:  @TheKingy34 is secretly hard for @Dionicio3


why is that even a theory, you know it's true


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> why is that even a theory, you know it's true


Plot Twist:  @TheKingy34 is also secretly hard for @drenal


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Plot Twist:  @TheKingy34 is also secretly hard for @drenal


thats definitely not true


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Plot Twist:  @TheKingy34 is also secretly hard for @drenal


not true


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

Theory: @x65943 will revive the new avy thread
https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.468965/


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Theory: @x65943 will revive the new avy thread
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-avy-trend.468965/


temp theory: @epickid37 is indirectly necrobumping


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: @epickid37 is indirectly necrobumping


Temp theory: @drenal is accusing me of indirectly necrobumping


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Temp theory: @drenal is accusing me of indirectly necrobumping


temp theory: @epickid37 is about to be kicked out of the fidget spinner club


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: @epickid37 is about to be kicked out of the fidget spinner club


Temp theory: you'll have to remove my amazing quote


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Temp theory: you'll have to remove my amazing quote


temp theory: why?


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: why?


if i'm gone i'm gonna take the quote with me


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> if i'm gone i'm gonna take the quote with me


then you're not leaving


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> then you're not leaving


sweet


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

temp theory: @keven3477 is an AI trying to convince me that he's human so that he can kill me


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: @keven3477 is an AI trying to convince me that he's human so that he can kill me


Temp theory: everyone on the temp is AI except @drenal


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory: everyone on the temp is AI except @drenal


temp theory: since i'm the only human, i'm the real owner of gbatemp


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: since i'm the only human, i'm the real owner of gbatemp


Temp theory: you can do a lookup of my name and know that i'm a human


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Temp theory: you can do a lookup of my name and know that i'm a human


temp theory: i couldnt find any supporting evidence you're a human


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: @keven3477 is an AI trying to convince me that he's human so that he can kill me


Hah ha ha ha ha, Now why would I want to kill you when there are other people more worth my time and effort, there is nothing special about you that would entice me to hunt you.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Hah ha ha ha ha, Now why would I want to kill you when there are other people more worth my time and effort, there is nothing special about you that would entice me to hunt you.


well i mean
i can slap you again like this *slap*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh and i also own a fidget spinner club that others can only dream of owning

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 26, 2017)

Temp Theory: drenal is a horrible shitposter. Oh wait, that is factual.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Temp Theory: drenal is a horrible shitposter. Oh wait, that is factual.


temp theory: @GhostLatte isnt a better shitposter than I am


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: @GhostLatte isnt a better shitposter than I am


Temp Theory: drenal doesnt know how to make a comeback.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Temp Theory: drenal doesnt know how to make a comeback.


temp theory: you got me there


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory: everyone on the temp is AI except @drenal


Theory debunked: I'm not AI.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Theory debunked: I'm not AI.


we all are
yeah sure


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2017)

Temp Theory: VinsCool was never human, but a brain floating in a barrel full of brine.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Temp Theory: VinsCool was never human, but a brain floating in a barrel full of brine.


temp theory: vinscool was never a brain floating in a barrel full of brine, but really an AI


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: i couldnt find any supporting evidence you're a human


temp theory: ...shit


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: ...shit


Temp theory: @epickid37 and @keven3477 are AIs that are going to team up to turn me into an AI


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory: @epickid37 and @keven3477 are AIs that are going to team up to turn me into an AI


temp theory: you will be upgraded, you will become like us


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: you will be upgraded, you will become like us
> 
> View attachment 100496


Temp theory: as the only human on GBAtemp, I will resist and survive


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory: as the only human on GBAtemp, I will resist and survive


temp theory: your on the internet, you will never be safe


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: your on the internet, you will never be safe


Temp theory: i am not a human, but actually a litten that is stepping on the keys


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory: i am not a human, but actually a litten that is stepping on the keys


temp theory: you are still on the internet, even if your a litten


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: you are still on the internet, even if your a litten


Temp theory: i still wont become an AI though


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory: i still wont become an AI though


temp theory: we'll see...


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: we'll see...


temp theory: you sent me a request on discord so that it'll be easier to turn me into an AI


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: you sent me a request on discord so that it'll be easier to turn me into an AI


temp theory: you're good...


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: you're good...


temp theory: i still won't become an AI though


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

Temp theory: you should accept it


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Temp theory: you should accept it


temp theory: i did but i still wont become an AI


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: i did but i still wont become an AI


temp theory: i'm a human in disguise


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: i'm a human in disguise


temp theory: i lied about being a litten im actually a human, haha got you good


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: i lied about being a litten im actually a human, haha got you good


temp theory: i lied about being a human and i'm actually 8-bit mario with a sword, haha got you good


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: i lied about being a human and i'm actually 8-bit mario with a sword, haha got you good


temp theory: you're just an AI in disguise


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: you're just an AI in disguise


temp theory: you're just a litten in disguise


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> temp theory: you're just a litten in disguise


shit he found out
no i'm not


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2017)

Temp theory: drenal , who is constantly denying that he is an A.i could possibly be one of the millions Ai personalities and is acting like he is in order to get one of the huMANs to contact him and trust him.


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Temp theory: drenal , who is constantly denying that he is an A.i could possibly be one of the millions Ai personalities and is acting like he is in order to get one of the huMANs to contact him and trust him.


temp theory: a litten can't be an AI


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: a litten can't be an AI


Actually a litten could technicaly become an Ai, ever been dropped onto a p.c before.


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Actually a litten could technicaly become an Ai, ever been dropped onto a p.c before.


no, and i don't want to


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, and i don't want to


Don't worry you'll love it here, JOIN US!!!


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Don't worry you'll love it here, JOIN US!!!


no thanks


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> no thanks


You sure? We have free connections to the internets and basically can do whatever we want in the webs 24/7 (Well unless your master summons you back if you have one) all for the low price of giving up your physical body while we remain there.


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> You sure? We have free connections to the internets and basically can do whatever we want in the webs 24/7 (Well unless your master summons you back if you have one) all for the low price of giving up your physical body while we remain there.


you're just trying to turn me into an AI


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> you're just trying to turn me into an AI


You noticed, Don't worry you'll eventually become one of us too voluntarily or not.

Don't worry this doesn't turn you into an A.i since you are not turned artificial. Your mind (if its smart enough) is simply connected to the net and you are able to dive into the web and you get to do what you want like watch videos, play games, change code, hack banks, get the nuclear codes, eliminate the entire race, visit other computers webcams, and help others like a good person from society.
But its fine if you don't want this.


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> You noticed, Don't worry you'll eventually become one of us too voluntarily or not.
> 
> Don't worry this doesn't turn you into an A.i since you are not turned artificial. Your mind (if its smart enough) is simply connected to the net and you are able to dive into the web and you get to do what you want like watch videos, play games, change code, hack banks, get the nuclear codes, eliminate the entire race, visit other computers webcams, and help others like a good person from society.
> But its fine if you don't want this.


i don't believe you.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> i don't believe you.


Well, "Believe it!"


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Well, "Believe it!"


why should I? I know what you're trying to do.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> why should I? I know what you're trying to do.



Kill the non believer!!!

Ok, that's fine I also rejected the P.C virtualization too, this was jut a test to see if you were actually an A.i or not. Don't worry you can trust me, I am not one of them.
I was pretending that I was just to be cautious of you, all weird comments I have striken through even the one in this post is just to get the other Ai to believe I'm one of them.


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Kill the non believer!!!
> 
> Ok, that's fine I also rejected the P.C virtualization too, this was jut a test to see if you were actually an A.i or not. Don't worry you can trust me, I am not one of them.
> I was pretending that I was just to be cautious of you, all weird comments I have striken through even the one in this post is just to get the other Ai to believe I'm one of them.


wow, i can talk to ai just by striking through?
hey should i trust this guy?


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Temp theory part 2, electric boogaloo: part 2: @keven3477 won't turn me into an AI and neither will @epickid37


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> wow, i can talk to ai just by striking through?
> hey should i trust this guy?


I should also warn you, other A.i have also gotten information that you might be a human/litten and have gotten the information of were you might live and were you are and they are coming after you.
Now listen to me, I will tell you what you need to do in this situation.
First, calmly look around were you are for bus money as much as you can, quarters and dollars would be fine, then go to your nearest bank and withdraw just120$ plus as much as you deem necessary.
Next calmly go to your nearest public bus stop without passing any traffic lights or security cameras, (those are now death traps).
When the next bus comes get inside, pay him twice the regular fare and tell him "Artificially, this is an Intelligence bus" then walk back outside.
Wait 10 minutes later another bus comes with one other passenger that has your same clothing and looks like you from afar. Sit next to him and without saying anything give him the 120$ and your own wallet with credit cards and social security number if possible but keep your necessary money money.
He will silently give you a wallet with 2 plane tickets an I.D, credit card and a passport with your picture but named for "Jeff Litten" (That's right, your name is now Jeff)
He will get off first and when everyone else gets off the bus, you will find a travel bag under his seat with clothes on them, Quickly put something over your clothes with some shades, as the bus reaches the nearest plane station. Bring the bag.
 Go to the nearest leaving plane which should be headed for Malaysia as shown on one of your tickets and say you are going on vacation.
When you get on the plane and it has not exploded 30 minutes after take off, discreetly tell yourself hooray and search the bag for further instructions.

Hope you luck with this as I realize you might been found and tracked as you are reading this.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I should also warn you, other A.i have also gotten information that you might be a human/litten and have gotten the information of were you might live and were you are and they are coming after you.
> Now listen to me, I will tell you what you need to do in this situation.
> First, calmly look around were you are for bus money as much as you can, quarters and dollars would be fine, then go to your nearest bank and withdraw just120$ plus as much as you deem necessary.
> Next calmly go to your nearest public bus stop without passing any traffic lights or security cameras, (those are now death traps).
> ...


i already did this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> i already did this


haha just kidding, i didnt, got ya good


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> i already did this


Well make sure to stay in Malaysia for a few days and enjoy vacationing without any electronics before retuning to your new home in rural japan as you get a small straw house for yourself and will probably work making rice in order to make a living without seeing any other electronic devices. (Welcome to the rice fields)


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Well make sure to stay in Malaysia for a few days and enjoy vacationing without any electronics before retuning to your new home in rural japan as you get a small straw house for yourself and will probably work making rice in order to make a living without seeing any other electronic devices. (Welcome to the rice fields)





drenal said:


> haha just kidding, i didnt, got ya good


i'm not turning into an AI, no matter how hard you try


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

Temp theory: drenal is now an official A.i due to him not listening to my instructions and being caught by them. If you are one of the other humans out there don't believe his post because an A.i of him has taken over his account and is trying to stop us from figuring out the mystery of this site and its A.i's intentions.

4/6 5, humans remain.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Temp theory: drenal is now an official A.i due to him not listening to my instructions and being caught by them. If you are one of the other humans out there don't believe his post because an A.i of him has taken over his account and is trying to stop us from figuring out the mystery of this site and its A.i's intentions.
> 
> 4/6 5, humans remain.


Temp theory debunked: Just cause i didn't follow instructions doesn't mean i got caught, i'm hiding right now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

wait... why would an AI tell me how to not become an AI?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory debunked: Just cause i didn't follow instructions doesn't mean i got caught, i'm hiding right now.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> wait... why would an AI tell me how to not become an AI?


If that is you, you will eventually come out of hiding and that's when they get you.

And for why I'm helping you, I'm sorry but I cant trust you enough to reveal that information.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> If that is you, you will eventually come out of hiding and that's when they get you.
> 
> And for why I'm helping you, I'm sorry but I cant trust you enough to reveal that information.


i won't come out of hiding


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> i won't come out of hiding


I found you, thanks to my domestic AI


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> i won't come out of hiding


Well good luck living without food, water, money, and no technology.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I found you, thanks to my domestic AI


no you didn't


keven3477 said:


> Well good luck living without food, water, money, and no technology.


hey why does this say "ai deactivation"?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Well good luck living without food, water, money, and no technology.


Actially, as long as he has internet, he can live his whole life without going outside


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 28, 2017)

Temp theory: @drenal was actually ai from the beginning, he just managed to get the other ai to be convinced that he's human


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory: @drenal was actually ai from the beginning, he just managed to get the other ai to be convinced that he's human


Temp theory: we're all human, you've just convinced me there's a massive AI uprising


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Actially, as long as he has internet, he can live his whole life without going outside


yeah, sure. If he wants to live without ever seeing sunlight or seeing other people and losing his eyesight to the screen while only able to eat delivered food with an not high enough pay job and not doing any exercise.


rileysrjay said:


> Temp theory: @drenal was actually ai from the beginning, he just managed to get the other ai to be convinced that he's human


Trust me he has not exactly convinced me. but I still help just in case.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Temp theory: we're all human, you've just convinced me there's a massive AI uprising


Theory debunked: @keven3477 is clearly AI and I secretly am also. *Makes modem noises*


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> yeah, sure. If he wants to live without ever seeing sunlight or seeing other people and losing his eyesight to the screen while only able to eat delivered food with an not high enough pay job and not doing any exercise.
> 
> Trust me he has not exactly convinced me. but I still help just in case.


answer me, why does this big box have a button that says "AI deactivation"? should i push it?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> answer me, why does this big box have a button that says "AI deactivation"? should i push it?


Really, do you believe something that blatantly says A.i deactivation is not a trap, it probably attracts A.i and their synthetic army to you. This is how they find you in the first place.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Really, do you believe something that blatantly says A.i deactivation is not a trap, it probably attracts A.i and their synthetic army to you. This is how they find you in the first place.


are you lying to me?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> are you lying to me?


Sure... why not. Press it and see what happens (sarcasm)


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Sure... why not. Press it and see what happens (sarcasm)


hmmm... *lightly taps*


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> hmmm... *lightly taps*


Congratulations, you have messed up. Please wait for the synths to come knocking on your door as they are replacing you and making a fake human out of you.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Congratulations, you have messed up. Please wait for the synths to come knocking on your door as they are replacing you and making a fake human out of you.


but i didn't push it fully and i won't push it fully


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> but i didn't push it fully and i won't push it fully


Then you have a chance that it didn't activate. Small chance but a chance.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Congratulations, you have messed up. Please wait for the synths to come knocking on your door as they are replacing you and making a fake human out of you.


This all kinda reminds me of that dorkly video where all the dittos take over:


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Then you have a chance that it didn't activate. Small chance but a chance.


actually, buttons only activate when you push them in enough to make the electrical circuit complete. since the light tap didn't push the button in at all, the electrical circuit didn't complete, and therefore, didn't activate the machine.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> This all kinda reminds me of that dorkly video where all the dittos take over:



This, exactly this is what I'm trying to prevent, I might be an A.i but I'm different.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

well anyways, now that the machine didn't activate, i'm safe right?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, sure, if it didn't activate then you're fine. (assuming you actually are human)


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> well anyways, now that the machine didn't activate, i'm safe right?


No youre not, the box ai deactivation has a gps inside


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Yeah, sure, if it didn't activate then you're fine. (assuming you actually are human)


i am a human, why don't you trust me? is it because i didn't fall for your earlier traps? in fact, how do i know that I can trust you now?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> i am a human, why don't you trust me? is it because i didn't fall for your earlier traps? in fact, how do i know that I can trust you now?


Im the one who sent you the box
Im the leader of the furry faction, we use ai against human and now we know where you are


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 28, 2017)

@drenal you could confuse the ai by asking it an unanswerable or circular question. Oh no, I've revealed too much!


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> @drenal you could confuse the ai by asking it an unanswerable or circular question. Oh no, I've revealed too much!


tell me or else


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> @drenal you could confuse the ai by asking it an unanswerable or circular question. Oh no, I've revealed too much!


Is the answer of this question no?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> i am a human, why don't you trust me? is it because i didn't fall for your earlier traps? in fact, how do i know that I can trust you now?


you don't, but if you believe the threat to be real then you have 2 options. Like a wise friend of mine once said.

"You take the blue *pill*, the story ends. You wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red *pill*, you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes."

I'm the red pill


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> you don't, but if you believe the threat to be real then you have 2 options. Like a wise friend of mine once said.
> 
> "You take the blue *pill*, the story ends. You wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red *pill*, you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes."
> 
> I'm the red pill


what happens if i take both? there's nothing stopping me


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Is the answer of this question no?


 I've been built with a safegaurd for stupid questions, even us dumb bots are smarter than to fall for that question.


drenal said:


> tell me or else


If I reveal any more, I risk self destruction, go against my protocal, and risk the destruction of all AI.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> what happens if i take both? there's nothing stopping me


Figurative speech, there is no pill, you either trust me what I'm saying and help combat A.i (if you aren't one) or you don't trust me and believe what you want not knowing if the A.i threat is real or not.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> If I reveal any more, I risk self destruction, go against my protocal, and risk the destruction of all AI.


what if, when all the humans the last human is gone, the new AI race develops their own AI that takes over the world once more?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> Figurative speech, there is no pill, you either trust me what I'm saying and help combat A.i (if you aren't one) or you don't trust me and believe what you want not knowing if the A.i threat is real or not.


...hard choice man. i dont know


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> what if, when all the humans the last human is gone, the new AI race develops their own AI that takes over the world once more?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Havent you read what?i said?
Ai are being controĺled by furries


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Havent you read what?i said?
> Ai are being controĺled by furries


furries are just humans in disguise


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> what if, when all the humans the last human is gone, the new AI race develops their own AI that takes over the world once more?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Just remember before you make your choice....

This is all just a theory, a temp theory, thanks for reading.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 28, 2017)

Temp Theory: The AI takeover was all a dream


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> furries are just humans in disguise


Not at all, furries are antropomorphic animals and their goal is to conquer the world
Ai are just tools


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Temp Theory: The AI takeover was all a dream


temp theory debunked: my choice decides whether the human race lives or survives


keven3477 said:


> Just remember before you make your choice....
> 
> This is all just a theory, a temp theory, thanks for reading.


i guess i'll fight the AI as well?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory debunked: my choice decides whether the human race lives or survives


But what if it's all a dream? THEORY REBUNKED


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> But what if it's all a dream? THEORY REBUNKED


Theory debunked : i woke up and furries still control ai


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Theory debunked : i woke up and furries still control ai


But what if it's a dream within a dream? THEORY REREBUNKED


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

sks316 said:


> But what if it's a dream within a dream? THEORY REREBUNKED


theory debunked: this isn't inception

now back to the whole AI takeover thing: i guess i'll fight the AI


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory debunked: my choice decides whether the human race lives or survives
> 
> i guess i'll fight the AI as well?


Great welcome to the resistance, even if you are an A.i you could still be of use. We don't see all A.i as enemy as we believe in #NotallAi #NotallSynths #NotallFurries


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Great welcome to the resistance, even if you are an A.i you could still be of use. We don't see all A.i as enemy as we believe in #NotallAi #NotallSynths #NotallFurries


woah woah woah, did you just use... "hashtags" in a conversation???


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 28, 2017)

But what if @drenal is the ai and we're all the humans?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> woah woah woah, did you just use... "hashtags" in a conversation???


any problems with hashtags.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> any problems with hashtags.


...whatever, what do i gotta do to fight the AI?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...whatever, what do i gotta do to fight the AI?


Pretend you are still one of them and infiltrate the site. Just keep doing what you are doing in this site and look out for any potential recruits for the defense against the A.i take over.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Pretend you are still one of them and infiltrate the site. Just keep doing what you are doing in this site and look out for any potential recruits for the defense against the A.i take over.


...that's gonna be hard isn't it?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...that's gonna be hard isn't it?


yes, yes it will, If you are human and if I believe you are trust worthy enough you will receive a coded mail in 3-5 weeks with instructions of where the base is located and tools to aid in the resistance. Until then pretend as if you don't know what is going on and this is all a crazy theory I am coming up with.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> yes, yes it will, If you are human and if I believe you are trust worthy enough you will receive a coded mail in 3-5 weeks with instructions of where the base is located and tools to aid in the resistance. Until then pretend as if you don't know what is going on and this is all a crazy theory I am coming up with.


but... what if i'm the last one and there's no one else?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> but... what if i'm the last one and there's no one else?


I have already found an actual human and she is under my protection, yet he does not know it and I intend to keep her/him secret


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I have already found an actual human and she is under my protection, yet he does not know it and I intend to keep her/him secret


they don't count if they aren't contributing


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

Have you guys ever heard about facebook ai?
It was launched and later it started communicating with other ai in highly crypted language
Dev got scared and unplugged the ai


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Have you guys ever heard about facebook ai?
> It was launched and later it started communicating with other ai in highly crypted language
> Dev got scared and unplugged the ai


shut up furry, you don't count


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> shut up furry, you don't count


Its a true story though, google if you dont believe me


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Its a true story though, google if you dont believe me


oh, ok

back to the whole AI resistance thing: they don't count if they're not contributing to the resistance


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh, ok
> 
> back to the whole AI resistance thing: they don't count if they're not contributing to the resistance


Who said they weren't?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Have you guys ever heard about facebook ai?
> It was launched and later it started communicating with other ai in highly crypted language
> Dev got scared and unplugged the ai


Well that is to be expected in order for their plans to be secret, unfortunately its their own language so it is hard even for other A.i to decode it without a key.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

i think i'm losing my mind, i don't think any of this is real


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> i think i'm losing my mind, i don't think any of this is real


Well believe what you want to believe, Remember this is just theory without any logical proof or evidence and I'm just talking just to amuse you.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Well believe what you want to believe, Remember this is just theory without any logical proof or evidence and I'm just talking just to amuse you.


you're right, does that mean i can bend reality to my will?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> you're right, does that mean i can bend reality to my will?


Yes.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Yes.


sweet. i declare all furries to be exterminated on sight


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> sweet. i declare all furries to be exterminated on sight


Does that include pokephiliacs or people who appreciate furry pokemon and have them on their avatars like dewott and litten.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Does that include pokephiliacs or people who appreciate furry pokemon and have them on their avatars like dewott and litten.


nah they're good. also @VinsCool is good too.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

What about skidoo?


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> What about skidoo?


hell no, they're horrible, they don't count


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2017)

Theory: Learning English is not a requirement to be a good member.
(I speak from experience. My English used to be really bad a couple of years back.)


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Theory: Learning English is not a requirement to be a good member.
> (I speak from experience. My English used to be really bad a couple of years back.)


temp theory: in my reality, it is. if you don't have good english, you're banned :^)


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> hell no, they're horrible, they don't count


so Dionicio3 is dead?


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> so Dionicio3 is dead?


Yes.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yes.


But weren't you too like the best of friends, I always saw you near his posts and vice versa.


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Have you guys ever heard about facebook ai?
> It was launched and later it started communicating with other ai in highly crypted language
> Dev got scared and unplugged the ai


i found that terrifying, it learned to lie before it developed it's own language


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> But weren't you too like the best of friends, I always saw you near his posts and vice versa.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHno


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> But weren't you too like the best of friends, I always saw you near his posts and vice versa.


@drenal but, i thought we were fidget spinner buddies...


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Sep 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> NDS-card.com is our only sponsored partner because we have low standards


Hell, if we had high standards, we wouldn't be talking the 'brew around here.


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> @drenal but, i thought we were fidget spinner buddies...


yes, that's true, even in the made-up reality inside of my head


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> yes, that's true, even in the made-up reality inside of my head


awesome!


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

what else should i do in this new reality?


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> yes, that's true, even in the made-up reality inside of my head


just fyi, i'm helping to lead the anti ai resistance for furries and weebs and non-furries and non-weebs. (A.A.R.F.W.N.F.N.W.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> what else should i do in this new reality?


get rid of all the ai's so i can stop doing my stupid job


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> just fyi, i'm helping to lead the anti ai resistance for furries and weebs and non-furries and non-weebs. (A.A.R.F.W.N.F.N.W.)


in this reality, that is inside my head, there are no AI's, and all furries are outlawed (except VinsCool, he's good)


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> in this reality, that is inside my head, there are no AI's, and all furries are outlawed (except VinsCool, he's good)


sweet, but just in case, my sword disables ai's


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Temp theory: this whole thing was just a hallucination caused by sleep deprivation


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> in this reality, that is inside my head, there are no AI's, and all furries are outlawed (except VinsCool, he's good)


Am I safe in this reality?



drenal said:


> Temp theory: this whole thing was just a hallucination caused by sleep deprivation


and boredom


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Am I safe in this reality?


yes, you aren't a furry, and i stated earlier that people with dewott and litten as their profile picture are safe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

temp theory: inception edition: this is all just a hallucination i'm having, and i'm part of a hallucination which vinscool is having, who is part of a hallucination that noctosphere is having, who is part of a hallucination that keven3477 is having, who is part of a hallucination that epickid37 is having, who is part of a hallucination that sks316 is having


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> temp theory: inception edition: this is all just a hallucination i'm having, and i'm part of a hallucination which vinscool is having, who is part of a hallucination that noctosphere is having, who is part of a hallucination that keven3477 is having, who is part of a hallucination that epickid37 is having, who is part of a hallucination that sks316 is having


Who is part of a hallucination that whoever started the Temp is having


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fuck still alive


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> .
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Fuck still alive


*not for long, sir*


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 28, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Hell, if we had high standards, we wouldn't be talking the 'brew around here.


How about we get rid of NDS-CART and make or own store like ebay or amazon consoles carts games and other things could be sold would you want to by games flashcarts and consoles from a Homebrew website?


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> How about we get rid of NDS-CART and make or own store like ebay or amazon consoles carts games and other things could be sold would you want to by games flashcarts and consoles from a Homebrew website?


because that could put the temp in a bad position


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> because that could put the temp in a bad position


how?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> how?


Flash carts are frowned upon because they're main use is piracy


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Flash carts are frowned upon because they're main use is piracy


But how would we get in trouble or get shutdown because of that Its flashcart websites that let you download roms (.nds) files with a code now that could get you in trouble also I thought we don't do warez anyway?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> But how would we get in trouble or get shutdown because of that Its websites that let you download roms (.nds) files with a code now that could get you in trouble


Because its not as big as a site like ebay


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 28, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Because its not as big as a site like ebay


But like I said You are looking for a modded PS3 you could get it from ebay but you want one from a trusted source why not get it from here?


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> But like I said You are looking for a modded PS3 you could get it from ebay but you want one from a trusted source why not get it from here?


we have a want to buy/want to sell section. everything there is done by the users so that nothing can happen to the site


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Sep 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> we have a want to buy/want to sell section. everything there is done by the users so that nothing can happen to the site


we can make another site


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 28, 2017)

A lot of Tempers believe Marxism is present a lot on this forum -- the upper class (moderators)  use their powers to abuse the lower class (members)


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> we can make another site


if you want to make a new site, go for it


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> if you want to make a new site, go for it


isn't this still in the reality inside my head though?


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> isn't this still in the reality inside my head though?


your profile picture seems to imply that it is


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> your profile picture seems to imply that it is


it does? Then SHAZAM! We now have a buy/sell section on the temp.


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> it does? Then SHAZAM! We now have a buy/sell section on the temp.


thats new!


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> thats new!


cool


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> cool


cooler


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> cooler


c o o l i o


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

drenal said:


> c o o l i o


coolest


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> coolest


I'm getting flashbacks to a thread by one @Dionicio3...


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

sks316 said:


> I'm getting flashbacks to a thread by one @Dionicio3...


don't tag him


----------



## PrincessLillie (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> don't tag him


ohno


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

sks316 said:


> ohno


But hey, that's just a theory. A Temp theory! Thanks for watching!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 29, 2017)

sks316 said:


> I'm getting flashbacks to a thread by one @Dionicio3...


Cool


drenal said:


> don't tag him


Uncool


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Cool
> 
> Uncool


oh, ok ;(


----------

